# A must to bring over



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Only a few days now till I leave whoopee ! , but before I do , is there anything that you would buy in the UK rather than Spain due to cost. 

Thank you 
Bernice


----------



## MrBanana (Mar 21, 2011)

Depends if you have children.

We always bring Calpol. 

Children's medicine expensive in Spain.

Phil


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Electric socket adaptors!!! We didnt bring any and altho I dont know how the cost compares, it was a nuisance having to go out and find some.

Most things are roughly the same price as the UK, electrical goods, kettles, irons, hairdryers, computers and games etc are more expensive here. 

Cant think of anything else "off the top of my head"...

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MrBanana said:


> Depends if you have children.
> 
> We always bring Calpol.
> 
> ...


really?


actually we did bring loads of Calpol over when we came here

when we eventually ran out I just took the empty bottle to the farmacia & he sold me the Spanish equivalent for a lot less than we had paid for Calpol in the UK


the only thing I have really had gripes with over the years is the price of decent kids clothes & shoes

but of course they grow so quickly there isn't much point stocking up on them

electrical goods can be expensive, especially kettles


apart from that...........can't think of anything


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Electric socket adaptors!!! We didnt bring any and altho I dont know how the cost compares, it was a nuisance having to go out and find some.
> 
> Most things are roughly the same price as the UK, electrical goods, kettles, irons, hairdryers, computers and games etc are more expensive here.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure adaptors are cheaper here - but if staying it's better to change the plugs anyway


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've never needed to buy calpol, mine take paracetamol/nurofen tablets if necessary, which I find are probably cheaper here??? The annoying thing (but maybe more sensible????) here is that you can only buy medication in pharmacies - you cant nip into the supermarket/petrol station to get them.

As for kids clothes, well they're certainly no cheaper here - I used buy them in the "todo"/chinese shops!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I'm pretty sure adaptors are cheaper here - but if staying it's better to change the plugs anyway


 Yeah, yeah lol!! But some things have moulded plugs and of course you have to buy the plugs, which we did eventually, but those first few days when you're in a total mess...................

jo xxx


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Cheers for the speedy replies. Have the calpol and funnily the adaptors. Good to know I'm in the right track !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bernice34 said:


> Cheers for the speedy replies. Have the calpol and funnily the adaptors. Good to know I'm in the right track !


........ they'll be something you'll wish you'd brought with you, there always is lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've never needed to buy calpol, mine take paracetamol/nurofen tablets if necessary, which I find are probably cheaper here??? The annoying thing (but maybe more sensible????) here is that you can only buy medication in pharmacies - you cant nip into the supermarket/petrol station to get them.
> 
> As for kids clothes, well they're certainly no cheaper here - I used buy them in the "todo"/chinese shops!
> 
> Jo xxx


yes - paracetamol is def much cheaper


& you can buy tablets which are a lot stronger - and in bulk!!!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

bernice34 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Only a few days now till I leave whoopee ! , but before I do , is there anything that you would buy in the UK rather than Spain due to cost.
> 
> ...


If you are into sport then I'd stock up on equipment/clothing/trainers in the UK before you come. Golf stuff is incredibly expensive, as is skiing equipment/clothing... There isn't the equivalent of Sports World here, or TK Maxx...
Decathalon isn't too bad I suppose, but only has a small selection for each sport.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

lynn said:


> Golf stuff is incredibly expensive, as is skiing equipment/clothing...


Really? We went back to the UK for Xmas with a view to buying some new skiing stuff whilst there and ended up not bothering. Came back, went straight to the huge Decathlon up near Malaga airport and got everything for about a 5th of the cost of the UK!

Oh and re electrical equipment, given you can now buy stuff from Amazon and not pay anything for shipping then it is no more expensive to buy things here! Additionally, as long as you know where to look then computer equipment most definitely isn't more expensive here. All the PCs/monitors/printers/consumables I source are cheaper/the same price as in the UK


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you have UK standard-sized pillows, bring lots of spare pillow-cases. They are rare as hen´s teeth here!

And try and fit in a crate of proper English teabags. They are regarded as "exotic" here and cost two or three times as much.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> If you have UK standard-sized pillows, bring lots of spare pillow-cases. They are rare as hen´s teeth here!
> 
> And try and fit in a crate of proper English teabags. They are regarded as "exotic" here and cost two or three times as much.


Pillow cases are definitely difficult to get.

I always used to bring indigestion tablets as if I bought them in a "Home Bargains" or Tesco they are cheaper than here.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> Really? We went back to the UK for Xmas with a view to buying some new skiing stuff whilst there and ended up not bothering. Came back, went straight to the huge Decathlon up near Malaga airport and got everything for about a 5th of the cost of the UK!
> 
> Oh and re electrical equipment, given you can now buy stuff from Amazon and not pay anything for shipping then it is no more expensive to buy things here! Additionally, as long as you know where to look then computer equipment most definitely isn't more expensive here. All the PCs/monitors/printers/consumables I source are cheaper/the same price as in the UK


I am a big fan of Decathlon, but it just doesn't have the range for my lot, as my OH and eldest are enormous (6'6") with shoe sizes to match! Plus we buy ex ski hire equipment in the UK at a massively discounted price. Golf equipment is not easy to souce (they are left handed) so Decathalon is a no no there as well.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Oxo's, the spanish equivalent are useless, but then I guess it depends where you are settling, if you are going to an area with lots of Brits, chances are you will find a shop that has them.

If you are building your own house, a plasterers board, the one you put the plaster on before you take it to the wall, and if you are coming with a van or lorry bring doors, jeez are they expensive here, B&Q we love and miss you. 

Oh and Christmas puds and mincemeat for your mincepies, but again, if you are in a Britified area, you will probably get them.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

just remembered that the thing I most regretted leaving behind was my new tumble dryer!!

I gave it to my parents


after our fiirst 2 weeks here with washing dripping around the apartment - boy it rained a lot that November! - we went a bought a new one!!


couldn't live without it - in summer it's so humid that I sometimes need to use it then for towels & sheets!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

I have found sheets and pillow cases and indeed pillows are nigh on impossible to get, decent ones that is, unless you wish to pay a stupidly exhorbitant price. So get yourself down to Asda my dear and buy up as many sheets and pillow cases as you can load into your trolley because believe you me, they are worth their weight in gold. The Smart Price range I have found are hard wearing and being so inexpensive I found I was able to buy 2 or 3 sets as opposed to 1.
Quality furniture doesnt exist over here, unless you are willing to pay through the nose, anything with age, such as wardrobes and sideboards are as rare as rocking horse poo and decent garden furniture is far cheaper in the UK than here. Yes you can get stuff here, but everything harks back to the 70's and comes flatpacked or so it seems.
Oh and if you are building or renovating, you might like to consider bringing over a kitchen, I had to buy mine from IKEA as in Spain anything that looks traditional seems to be out. Likewise you cannot (at least in my area) get anything like a rolltop bath.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

JoCatalunya said:


> I have found sheets and pillow cases and indeed pillows are nigh on impossible to get, decent ones that is, unless you wish to pay a stupidly exhorbitant price. So get yourself down to Asda my dear and buy up as many sheets and pillow cases as you can load into your trolley because believe you me, they are worth their weight in gold. The Smart Price range I have found are hard wearing and being so inexpensive I found I was able to buy 2 or 3 sets as opposed to 1.
> Quality furniture doesnt exist over here, unless you are willing to pay through the nose, anything with age, such as wardrobes and sideboards are as rare as rocking horse poo and decent garden furniture is far cheaper in the UK than here. Yes you can get stuff here, but everything harks back to the 70's and comes flatpacked or so it seems.
> Oh and if you are building or renovating, you might like to consider bringing over a kitchen, I had to buy mine from IKEA as in Spain anything that looks traditional seems to be out. Likewise you cannot (at least in my area) get anything like a rolltop bath.


But there are IKEA stores in Spain!! And if you are moving to the Costa del Sol, you can get UK sized bedding at Dunnes stores, or the Yorkshire Linen store....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> But there are IKEA stores in Spain!! And if you are moving to the Costa del Sol, you can get UK sized bedding at Dunnes stores, or the Yorkshire Linen store....



Yes, Dunnes do all the UK sizes of things (clothes as well) and altho some of it is a bit pricey, they do have some good offers! Dont forget the M&S at La Cañada, Marbella.

Gosh, listen to us - brits abroad lol!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> I have found sheets and pillow cases and indeed pillows are nigh on impossible to get, decent ones that is, unless you wish to pay a stupidly exhorbitant price. So get yourself down to Asda my dear and buy up as many sheets and pillow cases as you can load into your trolley because believe you me, they are worth their weight in gold. The Smart Price range I have found are hard wearing and being so inexpensive I found I was able to buy 2 or 3 sets as opposed to 1.
> Quality furniture doesnt exist over here, unless you are willing to pay through the nose, anything with age, such as wardrobes and sideboards are as rare as rocking horse poo and decent garden furniture is far cheaper in the UK than here. Yes you can get stuff here, but everything harks back to the 70's and comes flatpacked or so it seems.
> Oh and if you are building or renovating, you might like to consider bringing over a kitchen, I had to buy mine from IKEA as in Spain anything that looks traditional seems to be out. Likewise you cannot (at least in my area) get anything like a rolltop bath.


Oh come on, it's not that bad! Well, maybe it is in Catalunya, but I can't imagine it's that different from Andalucia. There are plenty of good furniture shops and you can get stuff made to measure for a fraction of the price that you would pay in the UK. You just have to nip in before they start applying the stained varnish! 

Stores like Carrefour sell good quality sheets etc - the only problem is the different sizes. "King size" in Andalucia means wider but not longer than a standard bed ... Andalucian men are somewhat vertically challenged. Ikea, if you have one handy, is definitely the best place for bedding.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Oh come on, it's not that bad! Well, maybe it is in Catalunya, but I can't imagine it's that different from Andalucia. There are plenty of good furniture shops and you can get stuff made to measure for a fraction of the price that you would pay in the UK. You just have to nip in before they start applying the stained varnish!
> 
> Stores like Carrefour sell good quality sheets etc - the only problem is the different sizes. "King size" in Andalucia means wider but not longer than a standard bed ... Andalucian men are somewhat vertically challenged. Ikea, if you have one handy, is definitely the best place for bedding.


yes, and if you have Spanish beds, English bedding won't fit - so no point bringing it from the UK - except pillow cases - but then only if you have UK style pillows

I have to say, that now I am used to the 'sausage shaped' spanish pillows I had trouble sleeping with an english pillow on a trip to the UK last year


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> yes, and if you have Spanish beds, English bedding won't fit - so no point bringing it from the UK - except pillow cases - but then only if you have UK style pillows
> 
> I have to say, that now I am used to the 'sausage shaped' spanish pillows I had trouble sleeping with an english pillow on a trip to the UK last year



I like the "sausage shaped" pillows in the summer cos they allow air to circulate around my neck, British pillows are too soft and snuggley when its hot. Not that I can remember "hot" - still cold and windy down here in the costa del sol - I wouldnt be surprised if it pours down any minute 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes, and if you have Spanish beds, English bedding won't fit - so no point bringing it from the UK - except pillow cases - but then only if you have UK style pillows
> 
> I have to say, that now I am used to the 'sausage shaped' spanish pillows I had trouble sleeping with an english pillow on a trip to the UK last year


I've got a British-shaped "memory" foam pillow which cost nearly as much as the bed so I have resorted to making my own pillowcases by cutting those long thin bolster-type ones in half and stitching up one end. Necessity is the mother of invention!

OH had trouble getting non-metric drill bits here for his trusty old Black & Decker, so I guess that's another thing to check before you move - the toolkit.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

IKEA is a wonderful place, however, it is over 240 kilometres from where I live so it is a long haul to go for pillow cases.

I bought all my beds here and my sheets and pillow cases etc in the UK and they all fit perfectly, mind I did buy the Smart Price ones from Asda so maybe that is why, maybe they don't fit English beds that well, though from recall they did.

Andalucia and Catalunya might as well be on 2 different planets. 

We do have a Carrefour or two hereabouts, but their sheet sets are not in my opinion worth the money you pay for them. As for furniture, I live between Tarragona and Barca and have visited many shops in my search for decent quality stuff but have found most shops are very expensive. I like traditional solid wood furniture and object to paying 2500 euros for a sideboard which I could get in the UK for half that price. But that is just me.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

bernice34 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Only a few days now till I leave whoopee ! , but before I do , is there anything that you would buy in the UK rather than Spain due to cost.
> 
> ...


Costs aside, if you're bringing over any lamps or light fittings, be aware that bayonet light fittings here are very, very rare. The norm is the screw on fittings.

If you are bringing them over, bring a good stock of light bulbs with you.

Everything else is same or less (in my experience) and with a far greater flexibility for savings once you find your feet. e.g. the unit the local carpenter can make you to custom spec may well be a lot cheaper that the furniture shop in the city!!

Good luck.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow this thread is great but frightening, too!

So when my daughter moves soon we have to bring all her electrical goods including a tumble dryer, bedding, the sewing machine for alterations, the toolkit... I need the ultra strength painkillers and indigestion pills already!

You seem like a down to earth bunch, so can I ask, do such things as secondhand shops and car boot sales exist for any cheap pieces of furniture, etc?

Apart from the stores mentioned are there any other cheap and cheerful places you'd recommend for cheap crockery, bedding, etc near Marbella. Are the local markets good for this kind of thing?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

I really, really wouldn't worry about bringing anything.. Ikea is only 30 mins away and you could get all that stuff cheap as chips. I came here with a wallet and a mountain bike plus bear in mind that virtually everything you rent will be fully furnished so no need for most of that stuff anyway

600mg Ibuprofen costs about 2€ a box


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I miss my rotary clothes dryer. They are difficult to find here and when you do find them they are not very good quality.

Good quality saucepans are also quite difficult to find. The Spanish don't seem to use saucepans as much as we do. They seem to use casserole type pans with 2 handles.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Car boot sales are quite common as they seem to be popular with Dutch and Germans as well as Brits.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

brocher said:


> Wow this thread is great but frightening, too!
> 
> So when my daughter moves soon we have to bring all her electrical goods including a tumble dryer, bedding, the sewing machine for alterations, the toolkit... I need the ultra strength painkillers and indigestion pills already!
> 
> ...


She´s a single carefree young woman, right? What is she going to need a tumble dryer, tookkit and saucepans for?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Well she'll expect me to sort something with the toolkit and the sewing machine.....but no, she definitely won't excite herself about saucepans!

That still leaves the bagpipes (about 3 various sets), violin and keyboard, though.... 

Good tip about the adaptors - and I think a tape measure would be good - if only to make sure the bed linen fits!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brocher said:


> Well she'll expect me to sort something with the toolkit and the sewing machine.....but no, she definitely won't excite herself about saucepans!
> 
> That still leaves the bagpipes (about 3 various sets), violin and keyboard, though....
> 
> Good tip about the adaptors - and I think a tape measure would be good - if only to make sure the bed linen fits!


The chances are that your daughter will rent somewhere that has most things already in it! All the houses I've rented were pretty much "ready to go" - but adapters for hairdryers, straightners, phone chargers etc are useful!

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, I agree mentioning something like an adaptor is really useful - just the kind of thing to tip you over the edge among the other stresses of moving!

Good to know though, that there are Ikeas, etc close by for odds and ends. We are just so used to being able to pop into a local Asda or Tesco now to buy almost anything, pretty cheaply. Even in a fully furnished flat you usually find things - knives or scissors - or something missing which you really need NOW! We do have some practise at renting flats and moving rather a lot with student years, so I guess that will help.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Don't take this the wrong way, but it's essential to come over with these 3 things intact.


your sense of humour
your common sense
an open mind
Enjoy your new life

Sorry, it's your daughter who'll be living here, isn't it?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but it's essential to come over with these 3 things intact.
> 
> 
> your sense of humour
> ...


...And a sackful of patience!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks folks! Yes it's my daughter who's moving -I'll just tag along for a week or two.

I'm trying to use a bit of "common sense" now, so we still have a "sense of humour" by the time the big move takes place... "a sackful of patience" is a given - well sometimes. An "open mind" - well thats depends, judging by another Marbella forum I just stumbled into. Will definitely just rely on this one from now on!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> Will definitely just rely on this one from now on!!


Only the best will do!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

What about a quality knife set and ironclad cookware? We brought that to Colombia, based on a similar thread. (we are also bringing a quanity of pre-columbian jewlrey made here, we understand it's rather expensifve there.

I may have to pick up pillow cases and sell them at the fairs. 

arrive in 7 days!


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

So is Parecetemol really cheaper here than in the UK? In that case I was misinformed as I'm still using Parecetomol I stocked up on in the UK before moving over to Madrid in 2006 (following reading in a book that it was much cheaper to buy in UK supermarkets)!

I'd also be interested to know where you can get IT equipment at the same or better prices than in the UK as someone mentioned earlier in the thread. My experiences so far is that IT equipment is significantly more expensive here than in the UK, which I've always put down to the fact that Spain doesn't seem to have the range of internet stores that the UK does (and those stores that do exist normally require you to type in name, address and NIF without encryption which puts me off purchasing). I'd defintely be interested in any suggestions on places to shop for IT equipment.

I second the Amazon suggestion - I've been ordering lots of stuff since they made shipping free to Spain when spending over 25 pounds. Note that this only includes stuff actually stocked by Amazon itself - the marketplace vendors will normally charge if they do even ship to Spain. I haven't had any experiences yet luckily with having to send stuff back.

As for UK - spanish adapters - I find they are pretty cheap down my local B&Q equivalent. The alternative of course is to just change the plugs if you're so inclined.


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

Which gets me thinking that my paracetamol probably expired


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

bernice34 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Only a few days now till I leave whoopee ! , but before I do , is there anything that you would buy in the UK rather than Spain due to cost.
> 
> ...


a return ticket as in 6 months you will like most need it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sensationalfrog said:


> a return ticket as in 6 months you will like most need it


 now now - no need for that



although an 'escape plan' isn't such a bad idea - inasmauch as you need to keep pet passports (& yours) up to date & so on

one family I knew ended up sleeping on someones floor for 6 months till the pets were ready to go - they couldn't afford to rent anything here anymore

but sadly many people just dump their pets & make a run for it if it all goes wrong


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> now now - no need for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got some friends who went back nearly 6 months ago and have had to keep their 3 dogs and two cats in kennels over here for all that time. The animals are about to leave next week at last - I hate to think how much that has cost!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

brocher said:


> Well she'll expect me to sort something with the toolkit and the sewing machine.....but no, she definitely won't excite herself about saucepans!
> 
> That still leaves the bagpipes (about 3 various sets), violin and keyboard, though....


Ooh!!!! What sort of music does she play? What sort of pipes are they?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Ooh!!!! What sort of music does she play? What sort of pipes are they?


Ooh! Traditional/ folk music. Bagpipes, small pipes, border pipes... fiddle, whistle...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

brocher said:


> We are just so used to being able to pop into a local Asda or Tesco now to buy almost anything, pretty cheaply.


There is an Al Campo about 5 minutes drive away in a large shopping mall, they are a massive hypermarket selling everything from washing machines, garden furniture, bikes, clothes, homeware, lobsters, bread, cava.... etc, etc!

Despite what you might read it's not a third world country here and especially down in the South you can buy virtually everything you would ever want in the UK for not much more money (if not the same). In the rare event that fails you can just nip to Gibraltar and go to Morrisons anyway


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ShinyAndy said:


> There is an Al Campo about 5 minutes drive away in a large shopping mall, they are a massive hypermarket selling everything from washing machines, garden furniture, bikes, clothes, homeware, lobsters, bread, cava.... etc, etc!
> 
> Despite what you might read it's not a third world country here and especially down in the South you can buy virtually everything you would ever want in the UK for not much more money (if not the same). In the rare event that fails you can just nip to Gibraltar and go to Morrisons anyway


....... and dont forget Iceland, they've just opened a store in Puerto Banus! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

One of the things about living here in Colombia is the lack of curry and chile spices. We have our friends mule in all sorts of things mainly from the UK.

How is the spice selection at the markets there? We are bringing our korma and two bricks of j and b curry just in case but that won't last long.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

folklore said:


> How is the spice selection at the markets there?


Where is "there"? Spain is a vast place, our local market has a huge selection of every spice you could ever want but I'm pretty sure if I lived 30 minutes inland and went to the only shop in the pueblo they wouldn't have that selection


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

ShinyAndy said:


> Where is "there"? Spain is a vast place, our local market has a huge selection of every spice you could ever want but I'm pretty sure if I lived 30 minutes inland and went to the only shop in the pueblo they wouldn't have that selection


My bad...

North Spain. Bembibre, about 10k population. Though Ponferrada is very close and has a Carrefour. But honestly if it's in-country that would be much closer access than we have today.


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Brocher are you actually a brocher? As in from Fraserburgh, Scotland?

Best of luck to your daughter!!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

ShinyAndy said:


> There is an Al Campo about 5 minutes drive away in a large shopping mall, they are a massive hypermarket selling everything from washing machines, garden furniture, bikes, clothes, homeware, lobsters, bread, cava.... etc, etc!
> 
> Despite what you might read it's not a third world country here and especially down in the South you can buy virtually everything you would ever want in the UK for not much more money (if not the same). In the rare event that fails you can just nip to Gibraltar and go to Morrisons anyway


Show off.

How different the areas of Spain are. 
In my local supermarket they have just started after much badgering a few English products, ie 2 to be exact. :clap2: One of the items is Paxo, they label it as Salsa de Carne,  (go figure), for which we pay the princely sum of 2.49euros.  Obviously it is only bought by the Brits hereabouts and to be honest we are not sure how long the manager will keep it on his shelves. 
Another supermarket used to sell HP Sauce, however, despite it being massively popular with the British (Catalans didnt buy it that much) it disappeared from the shelves never to be seen again. 

Oh for a Morrisons or Asda or any shop that sells those little luxuries which were commonplace back home and which we took for granted.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

brocher said:


> Ooh! Traditional/ folk music. Bagpipes, small pipes, border pipes... fiddle, whistle...


Oooooh!!!!! Double oooooohhhh!!!! We must meet up! I play whistle too - at least I used to - and my OH plays guitar and octave mandolin,. We used to play a lot of traditional music in Oxford pub sessions and at festivals.

Not a lot of it round here, to put it mildly. The nearest we found to a "folk session" was a Christie Moore wannabe in an Irish theme pub and some eejit thumping a drum out of time.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

folklore said:


> One of the things about living here in Colombia is the lack of curry and chile spices. We have our friends mule in all sorts of things mainly from the UK.
> 
> How is the spice selection at the markets there? We are bringing our korma and two bricks of j and b curry just in case but that won't last long.


No problem with cumin, fennel, cinnamon, coriander etc as they are used in Spanish cooking too. For heat, look for _pimenton picante_ - it's basically chili powder. The only thing I haven't managed to find is cardamoms (though they have them in Morrisons in Gibraltar, where there is a big Asian community).


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

bernice34 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Only a few days now till I leave whoopee ! , but before I do , is there anything that you would buy in the UK rather than Spain due to cost.
> 
> ...


Hi there, i have had trouble finding a new electric kettle here, i have been told that everyone uses the hob! I like an electric kettle , so bring one if you do too. All the best for your move x:eyebrows:


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Electric kettle meant a trip to Carrefour and parting with 25€ (for their own brand). These things are expensive here!

Also, in winter, electric kettle with electric heater at the same time meant no electricity! The house just couldn't cope!

So, gas fire (estufa) and gas hob for herbal tea. Gas is far cheaper than electricity anyway, just use a butane depot ("desguace" here) and never buy gas bottles from the petrol station, they are expensive!


----------



## Jay13 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the useful info - I should be moving to Gran Canaria soon and all the tips have been noted!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

andmac said:


> Electric kettle meant a trip to Carrefour and parting with 25€ (for their own brand). These things are expensive here!
> 
> Also, in winter, electric kettle with electric heater at the same time meant no electricity! The house just couldn't cope!


If you are anywhere near Gibraltar, Morrisons have own-brand electrical goods at very reasonable prices. We just bought a very nice kettle for 14 pounds.

If the electricity goes off when you overload the circult, it just means you need to increase the _potencia _on your electricity supply. It sounds like you only have 3.6 kw contract, Andmac - you can check this on your bill. Contact the electricity company and get them to increase it - you will have to pay a one-off fee for a new contract, but at least you´ll be able to make a cup of tea while the oven and the heater are on!


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> If you are anywhere near Gibraltar, Morrisons have own-brand electrical goods at very reasonable prices. We just bought a very nice kettle for 14 pounds.
> 
> If the electricity goes off when you overload the circult, it just means you need to increase the _potencia _on your electricity supply. It sounds like you only have 3.6 kw contract, Andmac - you can check this on your bill. Contact the electricity company and get them to increase it - you will have to pay a one-off fee for a new contract, but at least you´ll be able to make a cup of tea while the oven and the heater are on!


Thank you Alcalaina - we bought an Italian style Espresso maker (hob top one) as we don't drink much tea. The gas hob is cheaper! Good advice on the electricity though. We only rent just now but will bear it in mind when we buy. Others should find this useful though. Thank you.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is a Moroccan halal shop in Torre del Mar which sells every single spice you could ever want and loads you will have never heard of. Incidentally, and bad news for the British book shops over here, Amazon now ship for FREE to Spain if you spend more than £25. And they sell groceries now. They won't shipe everything over here (such as TVs) but you will be amazed at what they do ship. We had, in a delivery of books, speakers and a new external hard drive, 20 Madagascan vanilla pods for £6.99. Delivery takes between four and seven days, and of course you need an address to ship to - we live in the campo so we have a PO Box number which works perfectly. Other than that we have found a supermarket in Nerja which sells almost everything, including Scotch Bonnet chillies! although often a bit more expensive than elsewhere, but it's all in the same place.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> There is a Moroccan halal shop in Torre del Mar which sells every single spice you could ever want and loads you will have never heard of. Incidentally, and bad news for the British book shops over here, Amazon now ship for FREE to Spain if you spend more than £25. And they sell groceries now. They won't shipe everything over here (such as TVs) but you will be amazed at what they do ship. We had, in a delivery of books, speakers and a new external hard drive, 20 Madagascan vanilla pods for £6.99. Delivery takes between four and seven days, and of course you need an address to ship to - we live in the campo so we have a PO Box number which works perfectly. Other than that we have found a supermarket in Nerja which sells almost everything, including Scotch Bonnet chillies! although often a bit more expensive than elsewhere, but it's all in the same place.



That's brilliant, I knew about the Amazon free postage but I didn't realise you could mix the order.

I grow chillies, coriander etc in pots - but I had to get the seeds from the UK.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

MrBanana said:


> Depends if you have children.
> 
> We always bring Calpol.
> 
> ...


Please don't place too much trust and faith in what the (well meaning) bar-stool medics up and down the Costa's tell you. Almost all of them (and this includes me!) are NOT qualified to give medical advice.

What I have found from experience with my daughter is that both Calpol AND Dalsy are very good childhood medicines, that I would have no problem at all in using for my child.

HOWEVER, I would point out 4 things :

1) Calpol contains paracetamol, whilst Dalsy contains Ibuprofen - I have been told by Doctors (and please don't take this as gospel) that it IS possible to give a child BOTH Dalsy AND paracetamol, whilst it is NOT with Calpol.

2) The doseage is different for the 2 medicines

3) If you ever need to take your child to see a Doctor and they ask what medicines you have been giving them, chances are that they will not have heard of Calpol, and this may cause a reaction with any further medicines given.

4) Chances are that over here in Spain you will only be able to buy Calpol from an expat-type corner shop, and pay over the odds for a bottle. A bottle of Dalsy is available from all Farmacia's for 3-12 Euros per bottle (and a lot of Supermarkets aswell)

- I just want to repeat that I am not qualified to give any medical advise, and this is just based on my opinion and experiences...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is an English shop near to Periana which sells Calpol for just a b it more than UK prices. Or there is my daughter who brings it from the UK for FREE!!!!! When our boy was born we were told not to let him have Ibuprofen until at least 12 months old. As always, every piece of advice midical wise is different. Go with your instincts is what I always think unless you are a politician (sorry Mary)


----------

